# Skredvatn See bei Hauggrend



## gmarty (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Anglerkollegen ... erstmal ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle -- werde mich kurz vorstellen komme aus den raum wien bin 42 jahre -- fahre diese Jahr das erste mal an einen Binnensee ( Skredvatn liegt bei Hauggrend ) fischen und würde mich freue über einige Tipps von euch.

Tipps : Köder? , Lizenz, Erfahrungen, Rute und Rolle?

Danke im vorhinein


----------



## Tomasz (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skredvatn See bei Hauggrend*

Hier hast Du ein paar offizielle Infos zu dem Gebiet. Es handelt sich dabei um den "Fiskeguide for Fyrsedal" mit Infos zu Fischen, Gewässern, Preisen, Adressen usw. Ist allerdings auf norwegisch:
http://www.fyresdal.kommune.no/Tenester/Tenestekatalog/Bygdeutvikling/~/media/Fyresdal/Dokument/Naering_bygdeutvikling/Utmark_jakt_fiske/Fiskeguide_norsk.ashx
Lässt sich eigentlich als pdf-Datei öffnen. Musst Du mal probieren. Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert hilft es im Download die Datei nochmal als pdf zu öffnen. 
Wenns garnicht klappt, schicke mir mal eine private Nachricht mit Deiner email-adresse, dann sende ich Dir den Fiskeguide als pdf zu.
Selbst war ich noch nicht dort und kann daher nicht aus erster Hand berichten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gmarty (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skredvatn See bei Hauggrend*

Hallo,

Danke für den Link  - hat sehr gut gefunkt.

Martin


----------

